# Show us your wallpaper



## EvilLithiumMan (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been using this one for months, a great night shot of Hong Kong. Looks sweet on a large screen. The original is 1920x1200 pixels.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm using this photoshopped image of my 6 month-old son... zoomed to fit.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 1, 2010)

I posted a light-themed wallpaper thread some time ago, they're all click-for-full-size if you need some new ones: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230585&highlight=light-themed+wallpapers

I'm on Windows 7 which has an option to automatically change wallpaper at set intervals, so I currently have about 120 active wallpapers. I also made several dozen of my own back when I had free time; the most popular would be this one:

(Click for full-size/to save)


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link and the tip on automatically switching Win7 wallpaper. I'm still getting familiar with Win7, got it two weeks ago. (Guess I can put all those Playboy centerfold scans to work now)


----------



## m16a (Apr 1, 2010)

I use this snappy picture of the main character from the popular Halo video game series, Master Chief! :thumbsup: (The original pic is 1024 x 768, the dimensions of my screen, but I resized it with imageshack for a slightly better view)


----------



## paintballdad (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you expect anything else from paintballdad?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 1, 2010)

m16a said:


> I use this snappy picture of the main character from the popular Halo video game series, Master Chief!



I prefer Mistress Chief..


----------



## paintballdad (Apr 1, 2010)

^ Nice!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm using this photoshopped image of my 6 month-old son... zoomed to fit.


 
He has beautiful eyes


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's Mine! :thumbsup: (Except it's fit to a 20 inch monitor)


----------



## HeadCSO (Apr 1, 2010)

Simpsons at Abbey Road.


----------



## m16a (Apr 1, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I prefer Mistress Chief..



   Very nice starhalo!!! :nana:


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 1, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I prefer Mistress Chief..



Wow… Getting into _her_ pants would be difficult, on a number of levels… 

 :naughty:  :naughty:


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 1, 2010)

Order this watch over 6 month ago and still waiting so all I have is this to remind me I getting it soon.


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 1, 2010)

m16a said:


>



Nah -- Thats Church! Or is it Senior Lopez? 






And this must be Tex.

RvB FTW!


----------



## 3000k (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## LukeA (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Greta (Apr 1, 2010)

A picture I took last week playing with the color accent feature on my camera... fitted to my HP TouchSmart screen.


----------



## LukeA (Apr 2, 2010)

Previous computer desktop, saturation and exposure tweaked slightly.


----------



## lisantica (Apr 2, 2010)

My desktop. My dog Maddie.


----------



## Illum (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd post it here, but its totally NSFW :nana:

EDIT: my laptop's wallpaper is not really mine, it was shot by user Chimo. Its his watch, and its his laser






1600x1200 here: http://i43.tinypic.com/skxabq.jpg


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Apr 2, 2010)

GLOCK18 said:


> Order this watch over 6 month ago and still waiting so all I have is this to remind me I getting it soon.




Years ago, regarding pornography, I believe a Supreme Court Justice said

"I can't define it. But I know it when I see it."

Well, I looked up the approximate value of this watch. Sadly, I have to tell you, this photograph is pornographic.

(EvilLithiumMan note to self: If you ever run into GLOCK18, do anything you can to become his best friend).


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 3, 2010)

Southwest Airlines Boeing 737-7H4 N212WN on approach to LAX 24R.


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Here's Mine! :thumbsup: (Except it's fit to a 20 inch monitor)



Hey, you wouldn't have that one in bigger size would you?

George


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine's a picture of my girlfriend on a boat, hair blowing a bit in the wind. It caught the moment and her smile nicely, but she'd kill me for posting a pic of her. 

Actually, I guess I have two pics, the other is in my alternative OS. It's a pic of one of my mistresses... this one being my road bike.  It's a bright red frame and nice and light parts perched overlooking the nearby city... it's a pic taken right by my workplace... with offices and labs up near the top of the largest hill/mt. for miles! (If I get a smaller version of that picture hosted somewhere then I'll post it up.)


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 3, 2010)

I too, have a wallpaper that is NSFW... :naughty:

Cool thread!


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Mine's a picture of my girlfriend on a boat, hair blowing a bit in the wind. It caught the moment and her smile nicely, but she'd kill me for posting a pic of her.
> 
> Actually, I guess I have two pics, the other is in my alternative OS. It's a pic of one of my mistresses... this one being my road bike.  It's a bright red frame and nice and light parts perched overlooking the nearby city... it's a pic taken right by my workplace... with offices and labs up near the top of the largest hill/mt. for miles! (If I get a smaller version of that picture hosted somewhere then I'll post it up.)



Careful, she might go Tiger Woods on your *** :naughty:


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing fancy, really. This is just what happens to be on there right now. I change it alll the time. It may not look like much here, but it looks fantastic on my monitor. In fact, most everything looks superb on it. A Samsung 23' LCD @ 1920x1080. 

Click image for full size.


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2010)

That's nice


----------



## Databyter (Apr 3, 2010)

Kinda scruffy in the foreground, but a nice view of my home Harbor.

San Diego overlooking Coronado Island Naval Air Station taken from the Lighthouse by Fort Rosecrans. This is the overlook of the inlet to the Harbor, From the Point Loma Lighthouse, Cabrillo Monument.

I've got much better pictures of the area but I had a good day that day which is fun to remember. 2046 X 1152


----------



## Databyter (Apr 3, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Nothing fancy, really. This is just what happens to be on there right now. I change it alll the time. It may not look like much here, but it looks fantastic on my monitor. In fact, most everything looks superb on it. A Samsung 23' LCD @ 1920x1080.
> 
> Click image for full size.


That is awesome.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 3, 2010)

guiri said:


> Careful, she might go Tiger Woods on your *** :naughty:



:laughing: I have to be careful that she doesn't notice how much I fuss over my bikes and lights! (Actually, she is pretty accepting of my eccentricities... though I doubt she realizes how much I have invested in my toys.  )



Lite_me said:


> Nothing fancy, really.



oo: Wow. That is a really striking photo! Reminds me of some of the more interesting hiking/biking adventures I've been on, but none of those were quite that beautiful. I love the lighting, the lightning, and the hint of a rainbow all together like that! Saving a copy of that right now, thanks.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 3, 2010)

guiri said:


> Hey, you wouldn't have that one in bigger size would you?
> 
> George



Sure, i got it here.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my current one, thanks to National Geographic.






Geoff


----------



## Dioni (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine is a pic of my "rocket" Leef!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2010)

I keep going back to this one. Made by a true artist who is quite a bit controversial (and quite hot). But still a member of the Spyderco family on that site's official forums. 

Thank You, Simona.

*Reduced in order to comply with CPF rules.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Nothing fancy, really. This is just what happens to be on there right now. I change it alll the time. It may not look like much here, but it looks fantastic on my monitor. In fact, most everything looks superb on it. A Samsung 23' LCD @ 1920x1080.
> 
> Click image for full size.



I.ll take it :twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that is a very cool picture. Any chance in getting it in higher res?

George


----------



## radar45 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, Here is my wallpaper


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

guiri said:


> Now that is a very cool picture. Any chance in getting it in higher res?
> 
> George


 
Judging by the time-stamp, I'm not sure if you mean me or old4570.

Original size on mine is 1024x768. 

If you want it, let me know.


----------



## guiri (Apr 5, 2010)

You and the knife. Sorry, I would need bigger. Thanks for offering though 

George


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 5, 2010)

A few that are taken by me and in my rotation.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

guiri said:


> You and the knife. Sorry, I would need bigger. Thanks for offering though
> 
> George


 
Sorry I couldn't help. Sadly, Simona's visits to Spyderco.com have become few and far between. Otherwise I'd ask if she had a larger version of that wallpaper.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 5, 2010)

My '67 Chevy Malibu with 396 big block.

now Tim the tool man laugh


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 5, 2010)

At the moment just a black background


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2010)

Cropped the largest version of this image of the Orion Nebula to 1680x1050 







Pablo


----------



## Databyter (Apr 5, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> A few that are taken by me and in my rotation.


That first one is awesome, I might have to copy that. I'll need to expand it just a hair to fit my screen but it should look good.

I used to make alot of fractal art with various different generators and alot of my older Desktops were original fractal art that was really amazing looking.

Unfortunatley I lost most of the data, but It is worth investigating. If you have looked into fractals at all beyond the entry level you will see that there is an infinite amount of generators, styles and looks you can create with them (including user designed art using fractal based components), not just the generic mandelbrot set type iterations.

But I digress. Outstanding pics. Thanks

EDIT: I just moved that in to my desktop, I fine-tuned the gamma and turned the saturation down a bit to taste. It still looks awesome! (I assume it's ok to use it, let me know if it's not).

It's tough to find good 2048 X 1152 images for desktops unless you make them yourselves or crop something bigger that was created for other purposes, or stretch a hair like I have done here.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Databyter, I am flattered if anyone wants one of those and they are free to all or I wouldn't post them.


----------



## guiri (Apr 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Sorry I couldn't help. Sadly, Simona's visits to Spyderco.com have become few and far between. Otherwise I'd ask if she had a larger version of that wallpaper.




No problem. If you do, send it my way. I'd like to give it a try to see how it looks.


----------



## 1 what (Apr 6, 2010)

I like wallpaper with lots of black so I can easily see icons against it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool shot!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## baterija (Apr 7, 2010)

Picture by Jody Harmon centered on a background of grey. My desktop actually has wider borders so all of my icons maintain good contrast against the muted background instead of being on the picture.


----------



## JB5 (Apr 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I keep going back to this one. Made by a true artist who is quite a bit controversial (and quite hot).


 
Yes she is.

I use my three pups.


----------



## guiri (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool pups. What kind of dogs are they?

George


----------



## JB5 (Apr 8, 2010)

guiri said:


> Cool pups. What kind of dogs are they?
> 
> George


 Thanks,,,, they are Newfoundlands.


----------



## guiri (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Dioni (Apr 13, 2010)

Currently, its mine:

Drinks and guns...





Cheers
Dioni


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 13, 2010)

This is my current one.
Aurora Borealis over a vocano in Iceland..(Borrowed from another forum member)


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine is whatever Desktoptopia gives me.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## cityevader (Apr 14, 2010)

Our kitty. Any idea how long it took to get a decent picture of an all black cat without looking like a single black blur? Finally got the perfect lighting.


----------



## guiri (Apr 14, 2010)

I do. I've got a pitch black Pug!


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 14, 2010)

currently using this quick snap i took of sunrise at Sanur, Bali.


----------



## blasterman (Apr 14, 2010)

John Hurt's performance was amazing, but the film itself was so-so. Most of the critical acclaim for the film was before it was even released as I recall. It didn't seem very socially relevant at the time and is less so now.


----------



## m16a (Apr 14, 2010)

New wallpaper!!!!


----------



## Larbo (Apr 14, 2010)

PEU said:


> Cropped the largest version of this image of the Orion Nebula to 1680x1050
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love those pics!

Here is a link to the one I have been using, lots to chose from.
http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/pr2006010a/1024_wallpaper/titles/true/


----------



## Empath (Apr 14, 2010)

The side topic of the movie 1984, and the discussion of the politically oriented alteration of a scene, has been removed. Please remember that discussions evolving from image themes can reach the level of a thread hijack, or a two-way discussion of a topic other than the thread's topic.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 14, 2010)

Larbo said:


> Gotta love those pics!
> 
> Here is a link to the one I have been using, lots to chose from.
> http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/pr2006010a/1024_wallpaper/titles/true/



Well, to continue the theme of astronomy related wallpaper, some of the images from CICLOPS are amazing. Check out http://www.ciclops.org
The pictures of Saturn's equinox are stunning, in my opinion, and there are lots of great images in the "imaging diary".

These images take a lot of work for sure, it's much more than just snapping a photo. The astronomers also get to have a bit of fun when it comes to picking the colours displayed in the images like the ones you will often see from hubble.


----------



## guiri (Apr 14, 2010)

m16a said:


> New wallpaper!!!!



This is cool!


----------



## Illum (Apr 16, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Currently, its mine:
> 
> Drinks and guns...



which SW is this?



guiri said:


> This is cool!



wouldn't it be cool if it was on surefires catalog some years later?


----------



## Dioni (Apr 16, 2010)

Illum said:


> which SW is this?


 
Its the SW 645. :thumbsup:


----------



## dom (Apr 17, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Nothing fancy, really. This is just what happens to be on there right now. I change it alll the time. It may not look like much here, but it looks fantastic on my monitor. In fact, most everything looks superb on it. A Samsung 23' LCD @ 1920x1080.
> 
> Click image for full size.



I have the same monitor and you're right it looks fantastic but have a go of BeamHeads first picture (thanks very much BeamHead) - it's real WOW.

Some fantastic pics here 
Cheers
Dom


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 17, 2010)

dom said:


> I have the same monitor and you're right it looks fantastic but *have a go of BeamHeads first picture* (thanks very much BeamHead) - it's real WOW.
> 
> Some fantastic pics here
> Cheers
> Dom


Lol... I'm using it (Beamhead's) now! ..and thanks!

But this one's next! Click for full image.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Lol... I'm using it (Beamhead's) now! ..and thanks!
> 
> But this one's next! Click for full image.


 
I knew there was something odd about that pic. Full image makes it a bit more obvious. Good one!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not seeing anything special...please fill me in to the secret.


----------



## Dioni (Apr 18, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I'm not seeing anything special...please fill me in to the secret.


 +1 

Something like "when you see it..." ???


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 18, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I'm not seeing anything special...please fill me in to the secret.



Maybe you can't see the forest for the trees?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2010)

That pile of foliage there on the side, looks like there might be the outline of a helmet; is that a sni-


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

It becomes clear when you check out a bigger version of the pic. But I've made it obvious. On the left, a turtle that is clearly smiling at you. On the right, a tiny, tiny troll. Bigger version, you can see his tiny head, his tiny legs, even the tiny black vest he's wearing.


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 18, 2010)

I used to have a 20 picture rotation but they were slowly eliminated and I ended up with only my favorite.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It becomes clear when you check out a bigger version of the pic. But I've made it obvious. On the left, a turtle that is clearly smiling at you. On the right, a tiny, tiny troll. Bigger version, you can see his tiny head, his tiny legs, even the tiny black vest he's wearing.
> 
> http://img101.imageshack.us/i/dreamforest1s.jpg/


If you look real hard you see Elvis sitting with Emilia Erhart eating fried banana sandwiches.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 18, 2010)

Hah! When zoomed in, it's actually an alien popping his head out from behind!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

You mean you can't see his legs or his vest?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2010)

I SEE IT


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally. . . Someone else with a good eye for details.


----------



## Dioni (Apr 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You mean you can't see his legs or his vest?


 
OMG.. How could I not have seen this "obviousness" before? :ironic: [/ironic]


----------



## Dioni (Apr 18, 2010)

let's talk seriously.. there is nothing in this pic!!! :scowl:


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 18, 2010)

Ninjas. There are at least 4 of them.


----------



## guiri (Apr 18, 2010)

Hehehe


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2010)

Dioni said:


> let's talk seriously.. there is nothing in this pic!!! :scowl:


 
I highlighted the smiling turtle and the tiny troll.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 19, 2010)

Dioni said:


> let's talk seriously.. there is nothing in this pic!!! :scowl:


 


 
Bernie, true ninjas can't be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 19, 2010)

I can see it, now that StarHalo made it clear to me...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I can see it, now that StarHalo made it clear to me...


 
Oh . . . Apparently my yellow circles were not bright enough. If I could shine my M6 onto the wallpaper, I would! :nana:


----------



## dom (Apr 19, 2010)

I see ninja's too!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 19, 2010)

Before reading through down the thread I am sitting here like a jerk looking for a small turtle!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's a photo I took, but I use it as a wallpaper for now.





Click for bigger, and an explanation.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 20, 2010)

Link:
http://www.penny-arcade.com/uploads/2009/06/12/auto_big.jpg


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 21, 2010)

m16a said:


> New wallpaper!!!!



I like very much! (just wish it was Glock instead)


----------



## think2x (Apr 21, 2010)

We took the shot at a nearby pond while learning how to use the wife's new toy(Sony Cybershot H10)


----------



## 65535 (Apr 21, 2010)

Took this shot at a lake by my house. The water feature was lit up by 2 SF U2's for a 15 second exposure. I adjusted color and contrast to make it really pop.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 22, 2010)

KeyGrip said:


> Link:
> http://www.penny-arcade.com/uploads/2009/06/12/auto_big.jpg


 
The ironic part is, that sign could not only apply to the robot; but to the sinister-looking police officer with the scowl on his face.


----------



## Stuntman Mike (Apr 22, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> I like very much! (just wish it was Glock instead)


Ahem... 








-Mike


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 28, 2010)

Four month bump

Got some modern fractals for you, not that 20th century Mandelbrot stuff. Click to enlarge, and you'll definitely want to see these enlarged, these have levels of detail that will make you dizzy..


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 28, 2010)

Amazing! oo:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 28, 2010)

I use a program that cycles through about 800 pictures I have every 6 hours. Been using the program since I had windows 98, it is free and called wallpaperchanger made by a german guy.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful!

You don't happen to have a link for that program do you? Or even just the name of the program? It sounds cool.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 28, 2010)

Windows 7 has a wallpaper slide show feature built-in.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 28, 2010)

A "wow" for the modern fractals


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 28, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> You don't happen to have a link for that program do you? Or even just the name of the program? It sounds cool.



http://wallpaperchanger.de/
Oh, I made a mistake, I have the program to change my wallpaper every six hours, not go through them all in that time as that would get annoying. You can tell the program where you put your pictures for wallpaper, and you can have a tray icon that you can set to double click to change to another random picture.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, that's pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Aug 29, 2010)

I had long used the webshots software.


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 30, 2010)

The following link leads to an image that may be considered a mature theme. - Empath

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4941907875_f2d145e408_o.jpg


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 1, 2010)

My current wallpaper.....can anyone guess who it is......











http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww307/AndreasFerrari/scarlett_johansson_black_widow1.jpg


----------



## derangboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I took this a few weeks ago from my dining room. I have it cropped quite a bit on my computer screen.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 1, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> My current wallpaper.....can anyone guess who it is......



That ScarJo? And who's the chick in your avatar?


----------



## Illum (Sep 1, 2010)

The well known searchlight battery by Hoover





Actual size pic, caution...the file is a bit big, not entirely sure why is it big to begin with, but it certainly looks great on my screen [1280x1024] albeit slightly stretched
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3346/luxorcustom.jpg

45 Xenon arcs, 7kW apiece...running at 800F and a cost of ~$50/hour


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's my current desktop.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 2, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> My current wallpaper.....can anyone guess who it is......





StarHalo said:


> That ScarJo?



Yep.....Scarlett Johansson playing Natasha Romanova 'The Black Widow'.

Also my new Facebook friend.
 


> And who's the chick in your avatar?



A professional model who goes by the name 'Mona'.Despite her youthful looks she is in her early 20's.I think she's absolutely adorable.If you don't like her I have been thinking about bringing Biff back!


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 2, 2010)

I for one, would rather look at her...although...Biff _is_ cool, and I had come to associate you with him. :duh2:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 2, 2010)

Horseplay on the ceiling (click for full-size)


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 2, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I for one, would rather look at her...although...Biff _is_ cool, and I had come to associate you with him. :duh2:



And when AC/DC plays 'Highway To Hell" I associate it with you.






Long live Bon Scott!!!!!

I really need to bring this man back......


----------



## Dioni (Sep 2, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I for one, would rather look at her...although...Biff _is_ cool, and I had come to associate you with him. :duh2:


 
Haha.. I also had associated him.



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> And when AC/DC plays 'Highway To Hell" I associate it with you.


 
hell yeah!


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 3, 2010)

A professional workspace (click for full-size)


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 3, 2010)

Great picture.:twothumbs

Playing the mirage at longer distances over that hot sand gets tricky though...


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 4, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> And when AC/DC plays 'Highway To Hell" I associate it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toohotruk*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 4, 2010)

How's this for wallpaper?








Bon is immortal! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 4, 2010)

Make your computer lighter using carbon fiber (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

(replacing posts lost in the backup)

Camouflage (click for full-size)





Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> (replacing posts lost in the backup). . .


 
You forgot one.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You forgot one.



Did I? Carbon fiber was friday, camogirl was saturday, leaf was sunday..


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Did I? Carbon fiber was friday, camogirl was saturday, leaf was sunday..


 
Hmmm . . . Was it you or someone else who posted the wallpaper of the hot Hollywood actress? I could have sworn it was part of the same post with the leaf above it.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, pfft, wasn't me - I don't do the 1995-looking chick-Photoshopped-with-name wallpapers; there'll be women, but they'll be photo-quality, like Camogirl..


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Oh, pfft, wasn't me - I don't do the 1995-looking chick-Photoshopped-with-name wallpapers; there'll be women, but they'll be photo-quality, like Camogirl..


 
Ooops! My mistake. Sorry.

BTW, could you re-post the missing pics over at the cars topic. At least a couple of them were sadly lost. :sigh:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> BTW, could you re-post the missing pics over at the cars topic. At least a couple of them were sadly lost. :sigh:



Already got it


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

And already replied . . . again! :wave:


----------



## Larbo (Sep 6, 2010)

She deserves a second chance!! :thumbsup::kiss:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy Labor Day, back to work (click for full-size)


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's my current wallpaper... a friend took this photo of me in an abandoned limestone mine:






I'm pretty embarrassed that I don't have my caving helmet on, I know better than that.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

Larbo said:


> She deserves a second chance!! :thumbsup::kiss:


 
Yes . . . Yes she does.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 6, 2010)

*Lady Gaga*

Hello,
I am a big Lady Gaga fan, so:







I'm sure she has some super custom flashlight... (a platinum Peak or Surefire maybe?)

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2010)

I love her voice. And that's the best pic I've ever seen of her. Sadly, she's doing a great job of convincing folks that she's crazy as Hell.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Lady Gaga*



22hornet said:


> Hello,
> I am a big Lady Gaga fan, so:



That's a good one; I posted one of her portraits over in the Incan Photo thread.

Her _Telephone_ video made me rethink the death of music video..


----------



## wyager (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Lady Gaga*



StarHalo said:


> Her _Telephone_ video made me rethink the death of music video..


I just started watching it- LOL! 

Also, gaga has some crazy videos.... alejandro was pretty funky... :duh2:


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 6, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> That's a good one; I posted one of her portraits over in the Incan Photo thread.
> 
> Her _Telephone_ video made me rethink the death of music video..


Fine. Just saw it.




Monocrom said:


> I love her voice. And that's the best pic I've ever seen of her. Sadly, she's doing a great job of convincing folks that she's crazy as Hell.


 
That's true, I fear. But, in the right interviews, as on CNN (Larry King) and ABC (Barbara Walters) she's quite smart and funny. She's one of the few superstars who can actually laugh with theirselves.

Gotta love her 2009 interview on the Jonathan Ross Friday Night Show on BBC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVNyrHckg2Y

Keep well,
Joris


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 7, 2010)

One does not simply walk into Detroit (click for full-size)


----------



## wyager (Sep 7, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> One does not simply walk into Detroit (click for full-size)



From what I hear, this is pretty much detroit every day... 
:nana:


----------



## eightballrj (Sep 7, 2010)

The first symbol is the symbol for Desiring God ministries (all pointed to the cross). The rest means "Thirst for God" in Chinese.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> One does not simply walk into Detroit.


 
You say that as if one would actually desire to do such a thing.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 8, 2010)

WOAH, story that just popped up on CNN: *Fires burn across Detroit as high winds knock down power lines*..


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Enter the donut (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Find the Higgs Boson (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> My new background.



Nice - since you're using Win 7 you can use the Picture Position: Fill option in your desktop background settings so that the pic upscales just enough to fill the screen completely; if the resolution difference is small it's not really noticeable.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Multi-ball play, extra ball at 150,000 (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 11, 2010)

_Start spread-in' the news / I'm leav-in' today... _(click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2010)

Multitask (click for full-size)


----------



## Dioni (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Dioni (Sep 14, 2010)

Currently, mine is this:


----------



## LotusDarkrose (Sep 14, 2010)

This is mine currently. I added the text at the bottom before I set it as my background.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Currently, mine is this:



Good colors; as I mentioned over in the cars thread, I think the Taurus-Interceptor will be a huge success..


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2010)

I want candy (click for full-size)


----------



## Dioni (Sep 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Good colors; as I mentioned over in the cars thread, I think the Taurus-Interceptor will be a huge success..


 
Totally agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 15, 2010)

Over the rainbow and out of this world (click for full-size)


----------



## Machete God (Sep 15, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop by and let you know that I'm using this as my current wallpaper :kewlpics::goodjob::thanks:


StarHalo said:


> ... this one:
> 
> (Click for full-size/to save)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 16, 2010)

Machete God said:


> Just thought I'd drop by and let you know that I'm using this as my current wallpaper



Glad you dig it; I threw that one together in a few minutes on a whim one day, had no idea how popular it'd be..


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 16, 2010)

Six cores (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2010)

Modern Art (click for full-size)


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2010)

The Sombrero Galaxy, M104. Approx 28,000,000 light-years away. Image from the Hubble telescope.


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

And I'll never get to go there....


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 18, 2010)

Close your eyes and point (click for full-size)


----------



## Dioni (Sep 18, 2010)

:bow: geez

:drunk:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I'd freak out if I was in there...:duh2:


----------



## Valen (Sep 19, 2010)

heres mine



click for high res
I've tried emailing the guy who made it, he offers posters of this and another one I like but I got no response :-<


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine....


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 20, 2010)

DM51 said:


> The Sombrero Galaxy, M104. Approx 28,000,000 light-years away. Image from the Hubble telescope.
> 
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o265/DM51_bucket/SombreroGalaxyM104.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 20, 2010)

Perhaps an aperitif before we begin recording (click for full-size)


----------



## Southpawtact (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Southpawtact (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## alpg88 (Sep 20, 2010)

this one


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 20, 2010)

DM51 said:


> The Sombrero Galaxy, M104. Approx 28,000,000 light-years away. Image from the Hubble telescope.


Very nice, at one point I had this same pic as my desktop background for a year or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 20, 2010)

It's reduced a bit.
It's James Knox Polk. 
It's small and it helps me remember which OS and Version I'm using. 
The discriptor changes with each new build.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 21, 2010)

Dodge This (click for full-size)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2010)

Would be bolder if the end of the barrel wasn't cut off.

Here's my new one. Stumbled upon it by accident while looking for gorgeous but tasteful pics of beautiful women. 

(Anyone who wants the full-sized version, PM me.)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Would be bolder if the end of the barrel wasn't cut off.



It's a movie still; she's aiming at someone just outside the frame, not the viewer.



Monocrom said:


> Here's my new one. Stumbled upon it by accident while looking for gorgeous but tasteful pics of beautiful women.


 
A unique choice, what drew you to it?


----------



## wyager (Sep 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> It's a movie still; she's aiming at someone just outside the frame, not the viewer.



Who the heck hasn't watched the matrix?


----------



## OCD (Sep 21, 2010)

wyager said:


> Who the heck hasn't watched the matrix?



Me


----------



## wyager (Sep 21, 2010)

OCD said:


> Me



Well, watch it! It's a classic, like the Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> A unique choice, what drew you to it?


 
There's a certain sadness and loneliness to it.

A couple of days ago, I posted my latest story on my current short story topic; located on a different site. (My stories tend to not be family friendly.) One of the veteran moderators on that site was sad because there were only a handful of shows of her favorite vampire series left this season. To cheer her up, I came up with a romantic vampire tale based on a phrase from a new cosmetics commercial. (Story ideas usually pop into my brain without warning.) 

In the story, the female vampire finds true love. Before being honest with her man, she tells him she wants to wait to get to know him a bit better; before they become intimate. She tells him she had a couple of bad relationships during the turn of the century. (He assumes she meant the turn of this century.)

As soon as I saw that picture of a respectably dressed young woman, clearly during the late 19th century in England, I was instantly reminded of the character I created just a couple of days ago. She looks out into the lonely night, as snow begins to fall. Wondering where her true love might be. The saddness comes into being when you realize it's going to be nearly 120 years before she finds what she wants and needs.

Stumbled onto that pic by accident, and just had to use it.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Stumbled onto that pic by accident, and just had to use it.



Ah, some unique criteria, indeed. It does have a sadness to it, though..


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Summer ends today, do something [I was at the L.A. County Fair] (click for full-size)


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2010)

time to raid-the-fridge!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I'll stop by Friday's for some ribs. :huh:


----------



## yosoypeanut (Sep 23, 2010)

Use this for my computer at work.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Mix colors thoroughly (click for full-size)


----------



## boo5ted (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 24, 2010)

Picture I took at local state park. Reminds me of times gone by. The way things where when I was growing up.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 24, 2010)

sbebenelli said:


> Picture I took at local state park. Reminds me of times gone by. The way things where when I was growing up.


Amen. You could park me in that house any day of the week, as long as I had plenty of property and wildlife. A stream running through my property with some rainbow and brook trout in it wouldn't be intolerable either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Sep 24, 2010)

Currently...




[size=-3]^^ click for full rez ^^[/size]

- Chris


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kari brings you a bouquet (click for full-size)


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm watching MythBusters right now.....how funny



StarHalo said:


> Kari brings you a bouquet (click for full-size)


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 24, 2010)

If I stopped _wasting_ investing so much money on flashlights I'd probably have at least one of these by now....:sigh:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 25, 2010)

I love Kari!


----------



## wyager (Sep 25, 2010)

Toohotruk said:


> I love Kari!



Same...
Hot girls+hot guns=:twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 25, 2010)

Reactor is online (click for full-size)


----------



## Dioni (Sep 25, 2010)

yosoypeanut said:


> Use this for my computer at work.


 
Nice! Is it a yellow laser pointing the stars? [I'm noob on lasers ]



boo5ted said:


>


 
Just beautiful! Looks the sky touching the ground! 

:twothumbs


----------



## wyager (Sep 25, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Nice! Is it a yellow laser pointing the stars? [I'm noob on lasers ]



Yeah, I forget the exact kind of laser they use, but it's supposed to excite atoms in the upper atmosphere.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Just beautiful! Looks the sky touching the ground!
> 
> :twothumbs


 
Actually, it's the other way around. Those two beams of light represent the twin towers after 9/11 . . . Reaching up into Heaven. When it was around, that memorial in lights was even more astonishing and breath-taking when viewed in person.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 26, 2010)

Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2010)

wyager said:


> Yeah, I forget the exact kind of laser they use, but it's supposed to excite atoms in the upper atmosphere.



589nm, Sodium D line, used to excite sodium atoms in the upper atmosphere

Certain situations call for guiding lasers, but the orange lasers are more expensive
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_Optical_Range_-_three_lasers_into_space.jpg

Look up "Starfire Optical Range" they have a couple very interesting lasers


----------



## wyager (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## m16a (Sep 27, 2010)

Shady McCoy. RB #29 for the Philadelphia Eagles, and (hopefully) worthy heir to the great Brian Westbrook. Don't hate, I'm an Eagles fan and you know we're awesome... :nana:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 27, 2010)

We're sending someone in to negotiate (click for full-size)


----------



## OCD (Sep 27, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> We're sending someone in to negotiate (click for full-size)


 
Ahhh! Gotta love the pure awesomeness of the B-52!  :bow:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 28, 2010)

Leaves are good (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy National Coffee Day (click for full-size)


----------



## Illum (Sep 30, 2010)

OCD said:


> Ahhh! Gotta love the pure awesomeness of the B-52! :bow:



ahh...the big ugly fat fella


----------



## m16a (Sep 30, 2010)

Illum said:


> ahh...the big ugly fat fella



Good ol BUFF. Fella, yeah thats what it means alright.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 1, 2010)

Check out this miniature I made [tilt-shift photography] (click image for full-size)


----------



## WebWalker (Oct 1, 2010)

I wanted my own permanent e-mail address so I pay rent on a domain name. Felt it needed a front page, which serves no purpose.

My net paper is 

www.68Z28.com

and my current screensaver is


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 1, 2010)

A lovely evening (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 2, 2010)

Do not tap glass (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 3, 2010)

Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## wyager (Oct 3, 2010)

:wow: I wish I could photoshop like that.


----------



## roadie (Oct 3, 2010)

my wallpaper ....... location is Singapore's Sentosa Cove ....... 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._444102083285_659038285_4991304_8374421_n.jpg


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 4, 2010)

Evening falls on the ring city (click for full-size)


----------



## wyager (Oct 4, 2010)

That's my new wallpaper


----------



## Machete God (Oct 5, 2010)

WebWalker said:


> (snip) and my current screensaver is...


... too big for this forum! (800x800 is maximum size) 



StarHalo said:


> Evening falls on the ring city (click for full-size)


Reminds me of the one in Blade Runner. Anyone have a wallpaper-worthy picture of THAT city?


----------



## Machete God (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's an interesting one I saved:





(click for bigger version)

Image originally from the Wikipedia article on the USP


----------



## m16a (Oct 5, 2010)

Machete God said:


> Here's an interesting one I saved:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nom nom USP. nom nom. Hope you don't mind, but I stole this and I'm using it now. :naughty:


----------



## bthrel (Oct 5, 2010)

USP .45, I had one loved it, would feed empty .45acp hulls from the clip. But the grip was too big (and I am a big guy, 6'4" 270lb) add the pack grip and it takes a big hand... I'm looking for a USP .40 now.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Machete God (Oct 5, 2010)

m16a said:


> nom nom USP. nom nom. Hope you don't mind, but I stole this and I'm using it now. :naughty:


Go ahead, the picture isn't mine in the first place, got it from here. Knew it'd find at least one or two appreciative folk here


----------



## Dioni (Oct 5, 2010)

Now is this took by RobertM and posted here


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## StarHalo (Oct 5, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Now is this took by RobertM and posted here



That's an almost perfect EDC set, I'd only add a Leatherman..


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 5, 2010)

Sometimes it's good to wake early (click for full-size)


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ohhh . . . Blueberry pancakes! :huh:


----------



## 65535 (Oct 6, 2010)

Pretty happy with this one.






This is my current desktop. Don't mind the photomatix watermark, I haven't decided whether HDR is something I want to invest in.


----------



## wyager (Oct 6, 2010)

65535 said:


> This is my current desktop. Don't mind the photomatix watermark, I haven't decided whether HDR is something I want to invest in.



I had some watermark cream lying around. 





I could have done better with the tree next to the road, but I think it's acceptable.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 6, 2010)

15 jewel movement (click for full-size)


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Oct 6, 2010)

65535 said:


>



Could you please list everything in the photograph? Also, what is off-camera to the right?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 7, 2010)

Despite the fallout, we were able to rig up the generator (click for full-size)


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Oct 7, 2010)

My desktop... Business end of fighter jet engine: (Click for full 1024 X 768 sized image only)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2010)

Unpaired electrons in the outer orbits of the atoms of the material, that's how they work (click for full-size)


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## wyager (Oct 9, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Unpaired electrons in the outer orbits of the atoms of the material, that's how they work (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2010)

wyager said:


> ...



lol, yup, but good luck explaining that to them..


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2010)

palimpsest said:


> ...



The fun thing with those mono/duo-color abstracts is how easily you can change the colors..


----------



## wyager (Oct 9, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> The fun thing with those mono/duo-color abstracts is how easily you can change the colors..







Which program do you think he used to make the original? Very good looking.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2010)

wyager said:


> Which program do you think he used to make the original? Very good looking.



No idea, Deviantart is completely open, so you've got junior high kids posting next to guys from Industrial Light and Magic, it could be anything..


----------



## wyager (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm just wondering if he rendered this in 3D, like blender with a bunch of light plugins or if he did this all in a 2D editing program like illustrator...


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 9, 2010)

palimpsest said:


>


http://jason-c.deviantart.com/art/Obsidian-167603674?q=gallery:Jason-C/8707&qo=4

_Volcanic glass hexagons. They're the best type of hexagons, really.
Rendered at 3456 x 2304 in Maxwell in 1h 54m 51s
No Photoshop postwork (other than watermark and resize)
3ds max and Maxwell_


----------



## wyager (Oct 9, 2010)

palimpsest said:


> http://jason-c.deviantart.com/art/Obsidian-167603674?q=gallery:Jason-C/8707&qo=4
> 
> _Volcanic glass hexagons. They're the best type of hexagons, really.
> Rendered at 3456 x 2304 in Maxwell in 1h 54m 51s
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure is boring in this x-ray lab (click for full-size)


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that's a good one! :twothumbs


----------



## Enl1ghtened (Oct 10, 2010)

Heres my current wallpaper. The original photo and Deviant Art gallery can be found here.


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 10, 2010)

Would you settle for the top of the rotating desktop cube?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 10, 2010)

Sunday calm (click for full-size)


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 13, 2010)

Three day dump (click for full-size)

Get the door




Powerful listening




A clearing


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2013)

Necro-bump for a legendary thread; everyone feel free to add..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 10, 2013)

Brand new today. 

~ Chance


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Monocrom (Aug 10, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Necro-bump for a legendary thread; everyone feel free to add..



And here I was wondering for the past few pages who the newb was who stumbled upon and bumped such a wonderful but buried topic.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 10, 2013)

I totally forgot about it, can't believe a newb didn't bump it. They always bump the "Which Tactical Cloth is Best for Dusting Flashlights" and "EMPs Part 224" threads..


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Monocrom (Aug 11, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I totally forgot about it, can't believe a newb didn't bump it. They always bump the "Which Tactical Cloth is Best for Dusting Flashlights" and "EMPs Part 224" threads..



Yeah, they never bump anything good.


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Lite_me (Aug 12, 2013)

Click for full size..


----------



## 8steve88 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm liking the HDR shots.

Here's my wallpaper, had it for ages, this is resized for posting, the original fills the screen.






Courtesy of Alchemy Gothic.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## raptechnician (Aug 22, 2013)

Usually use this photo I took...


----------



## Solid Lifters (Aug 22, 2013)

I had this... 






But, just traded it for this...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 23, 2013)

whahappen to that poor spider?! heheheh

Airborne tank is pretty sweet, so is the landscape scene from halo. It all looks so beautiful, too bad the flood had to come defile it all.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2013)

My niece down at Balboa beach a couple weeks ago:


----------



## FlightLight (Aug 24, 2013)

I guessed that the majority of the members here would be into photography as well, and I think I'm correct. So when is the Cannon v Nikon thread. Nothing special on mine, too distractible.


----------



## Solid Lifters (Aug 25, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> My niece down at Balboa beach a couple weeks ago:



Awesome! I used to be a bodyboarder and went to The Wedge a lot of times. Corona Del Mar on the other side of the harbor jetty, too.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 25, 2013)

FlightLight said:


> I guessed that the majority of the members here would be into photography as well, and I think I'm correct. So when is the Cannon v Nikon thread.



My pic was taken with a seven year old Sony point-and-shoot; it has all the SLR manual settings, but you don't really need them for basic daytime shots.



Solid Lifters said:


> Awesome! I used to be a bodyboarder and went to The Wedge a lot of times. Corona Del Mar on the other side of the harbor jetty, too.



There were some good ~10 foot crashers that day, I can see why boarders like the area.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 26, 2013)

I had this one up for a long while ...






Then changed it to this photo of Calvin and his sister Harlee after she passed on!


----------



## Steve K (Aug 27, 2013)

I've used this photo at home for a number of years.... it's from my first backseat flight in a TA-4 when I was in the Marines as an avionics tech....






Other than just being a fun experience, the sunset over the Chocolate Mountains (SE California) was gorgeous! I should make it a point to watch the sunset from an aircraft more often.


----------



## travishu (Aug 29, 2013)

I like green~ so I usually use beautiful sight seeing photos as my wallpaper.. 
You guys are having very great ones~ really enjoy them.


----------



## WhiteMama (Sep 7, 2013)

My current wp


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 7, 2013)

Not my pic, but it's awesome!


----------



## tanilolli (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been using this for about a month now.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 8, 2013)

What I use on my tablet. Favorite city in the world.


----------



## Illum (Sep 9, 2013)

Screen 1:





Screen 2:





Can't be helped, theres going to be underaged cousins in the house for a few weeks, so no girls, no nude girls, no guns, and nothing evil


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 9, 2013)

Damn...it's going to be a loooonnng few weeks for you! :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2013)

I think screen 2 is adorable.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2013)

I suppose that's true that we don't do many "cute" wallpapers; here are some alternatives for the kiddies:


----------



## Glock 22 (Sep 10, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I suppose that's true that we don't do many "cute" wallpapers; here are some alternatives for the kiddies:




Awesome what kind of cat is this.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2013)

Glock 22 said:


> Awesome what kind of cat is this.



It's a Serval, from Africa; that's a young one, males are a yard in length and ~40 lbs.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2013)

Kinda looks like a bunny and a leopard did something unnatural.


----------



## Illum (Sep 10, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I suppose that's true that we don't do many "cute" wallpapers; here are some alternatives for the kiddies:




How did you pull this off?


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 10, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Kinda looks like a bunny and a leopard did something unnatural.



Some of the adult ones look stranger; their heads are only the size of a domesticated cat's head, but on a body the size of a greyhound dog, very awkward looking..



Illum said:


> How did you pull this off?



Not mine, but the photog most likely just left the nuts in place and used a remote for a tripod-mounted camera. Chipmunks get pretty easy going once food is involved..


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## fisk-king (Sep 11, 2013)

Serpent of the Sea 






Walk of a Hero


----------

